# my new scorpions



## hodges (Dec 8, 2006)

hey 
i bought two scorpions yesty 
they look awsum
unsure of sex
but the larger 1 may be a male
here are some pics (they arent very good)


----------



## hodges (Dec 8, 2006)

other pic isnt working 
post it l8er


----------



## hodges (Dec 8, 2006)

heres another
its a shocker of a pic


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 8, 2006)

hehe I had a couple of Black Rock scorps, that was until the cat stuck its paw in through the flyscreen and flicked one out somewhere into the bedroom. It wasn't until the next day that my wife discovered it under a shirt in my 5yr old daughters room :lol: (after that the scorpions had to find a new residence to reside in! :lol....but a very healthy looking one you have there  I would have thought that was the female??? But I'm no expert


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Dec 8, 2006)

Nice 

Very healthy and fat!


----------



## urodacus_au (Dec 8, 2006)

Looks like U manicatus. Theyre easy to sex as adults, the males have obviously longer pectines and arent as stocky as the females.


----------



## hodges (Dec 8, 2006)

ah thanks very much for that 
i didnt no what species they were
so what 1 do u think is a female and male ? 
thanks
brad


----------



## urodacus_au (Dec 8, 2006)

*scorps*

Couldnt say from the pics mate, id suggest manicatus because of the fairly stumpy chelae. Have you get a scanner? Chuck them on with a sheet of paper over them if you do and e-mail it to the e-mail addy in my signature.

Cheers
Jordan


----------



## hodges (Dec 8, 2006)

hey mate
ill scan it for u tomorrow 
will you be online 
thanks
brad


----------



## Scag (Dec 8, 2006)

NICE!
Hey could u also post a pic of there enlcosure.

Thanks.


----------



## hodges (Dec 8, 2006)

yea sure 
the tank is under construction at the moment 
i need to get some hiding spots
ill go take some pics now 
thanks
brad


----------



## urodacus_au (Dec 8, 2006)

Ill be around, send it to that e-mail and ill get it.

Jordan


----------



## cam (Dec 8, 2006)

very nice, where did you get them?


----------



## hodges (Dec 8, 2006)

i bought from a mate around bathurst
he still has another four for sale

thanks
brad


----------



## Scag (Dec 8, 2006)

very nice, r any heat mats or lights or anything needed?


----------



## hodges (Dec 8, 2006)

not that i no off
i might need to use my heat matt in winter
thanks
brad


----------



## warp81 (Dec 8, 2006)

cool looking scorpians> wish we had the gigantic 1s here in australia


----------



## RevDaniel (Dec 8, 2006)

thanks for the pics.


----------



## hodges (Dec 8, 2006)

thanks
yea me too 
but not venomous lol
well at least not to us


----------



## Thumpage44 (Dec 8, 2006)

They do need heat a heat lamp on cooler days and all scorpions are venomous.. a little girl died a few years ago from a scorpion sting in australia, be careful with them.


----------



## Thumpage44 (Dec 9, 2006)

Im reasonably sure it was a Lychas Species which stung her, unfortunatly the father crushed the scorpion so that it couldnt be identified by the doctors until well after she died. Urodacus are pretty harmless to us, but be careful with them!


----------



## hodges (Dec 9, 2006)

one of my scorpions is smaller than the other
would they still be able to breed
and when they close to each other the have a little fight
would this mean there both males


----------



## Thumpage44 (Dec 9, 2006)

Discribe the fight please, ive found with urodacus that Female and Female dont fight but Male and Male do, but also Male and Female fight the most.

When the mate they will lock mouths and dance around with there claws also locked.


----------



## hodges (Dec 9, 2006)

well there stinger was up and was moving back and forward and they had 
there claws locked together for a couple of seconds
and the larger scorpion behind was o f the ground


----------



## hodges (Dec 9, 2006)

got some more pics for thumpage


----------



## hodges (Dec 9, 2006)

thumpage here is under neath scorpion 1


----------



## hodges (Dec 9, 2006)

underneath scorpion 2


----------



## Thumpage44 (Dec 9, 2006)

Im thinking that there both female :? The smaller one is at least 2 moults behind the larger one.

Sorry


----------



## hodges (Dec 9, 2006)

both females thats great lol thanks
how could you tell
all i have to do is get a male 
thanks very much


----------



## Jakee (Dec 9, 2006)

whats the scientific name for desert scoprians.... 
And whats the best scoprian to start off with ???


----------



## hodges (Dec 9, 2006)

Urodacus Manicatus to start of with


----------



## Jakee (Dec 9, 2006)

Can you get Urodacus Manicatus at petshops ?????
And how much ??????????????


----------



## hodges (Dec 9, 2006)

yes u can
i saw them at orange for around 40 bucks but
u can get them around 10-25 buck on aps or breeders 
and at some pet stores


----------



## Jakee (Dec 9, 2006)

ok, whats there normal names ?????


----------



## Thumpage44 (Dec 9, 2006)

Moults are were they shed there skin every few months


----------



## hodges (Dec 9, 2006)

so how sure are u they are both females
and wats the age diff ??
thanks for u help

brad


----------



## Jakee (Dec 9, 2006)

Whats the normal name for Urodacus Manicatus ?


----------



## hodges (Dec 9, 2006)

black rock scorpions-Urodacus Manicatus


----------



## Jakee (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks !


----------



## hodges (Dec 9, 2006)

would the larger female be ready to breed
and how long till the smaller one can breed
thanks
brad


----------



## Jakee (Dec 9, 2006)

Do you need licence for scoprions ?


----------



## Thumpage44 (Dec 9, 2006)

There both stocky and short and i cant see a split in there Genital Operculum.. the age difference might be from 6 months to 1 year.


----------



## hodges (Dec 9, 2006)

omg 
he sed they were around the same age - ill jst get a diff one
and what about the breeding age ?(when can they start)

how can u pick out a male jst by the apperance
so ill have to look for a long scorpion ?


----------



## Tatelina (Dec 9, 2006)

You don't need a license for those in Sydney do you?


----------



## Thumpage44 (Dec 9, 2006)

You didnt happen to buy them of someone on petlink did you? lol you can pick a male by its skinny body shape and large tail. They get to breeding ages when they reach adulthood (2-3yrs)


----------



## shamous1 (Dec 9, 2006)

*Scorps*

Great looking scorps. I agree that they look like both females. The big one is definately.

I just bought 2 males and 2 females for our collection and the lot cost us $40.00 from a guy off petlink. He will ship to NSW and other states no problems. Tell him you know me and you might pay double:lol:


----------



## hodges (Dec 9, 2006)

shamous1 said:


> Great looking scorps. I agree that they look like both females. The big one is definately.
> 
> I just bought 2 males and 2 females for our collection and the lot cost us $40.00 from a guy off petlink. He will ship to NSW and other states no problems. Tell him you know me and you might pay double:lol:



kk thanks for that 
how old do you think the larger female is 
and when could she start to breed


----------



## makaveli (Dec 10, 2006)

Hey shamous, where on petlink is there scorps advertised? i couldnt find a section for scorps or inverts and there were none in any other section?


----------



## hodges (Dec 10, 2006)

does any1 no how many babies Urodacus Manicatus have


----------



## Thumpage44 (Dec 10, 2006)

Manicatus should have around 10-15 babies


----------



## hornet (Dec 10, 2006)

my manicatus, black rock form had 15 last year, no idea on how many babies the alpine form would have but i think my 2 alpine fems are gravid so will let you know if she has em


----------



## hodges (Dec 10, 2006)

ok 
thanks
hornet do u have any scorpions for sale ??
thanks
brad


----------



## hornet (Dec 10, 2006)

will do soon, i just checked my 2 manicatus females, buth given birth...YAY!!!


----------



## hodges (Dec 10, 2006)

how many scorpions do you have ?


----------



## makaveli (Dec 10, 2006)

congrats


----------



## manoudii (Dec 10, 2006)

I was going to get a scorpian a few months back.. until I saw the price.. They wanted $60per scorpian in Parra.. I think (from what I've read) males look nicer. The females look so chubby! I wouldn't mind getting a breading pair


----------



## hornet (Dec 10, 2006)

i have 70-80 scorps i think


----------



## makaveli (Dec 10, 2006)

do you have any for sale hornet?


----------



## hornet (Dec 13, 2006)

wat species and how big is she?


----------



## hornet (Dec 13, 2006)

hey, i have 2 adult males if you wanna buy one. pm me


----------



## Scag (Dec 13, 2006)

how much ????


----------



## Scag (Dec 13, 2006)

How do u recieve Spiders and Scropions in the mail, dont they get thrown around like crazy, does the postie put them in ur letter box or the dude with a van put them on your doorstep? do u have to pick them up from the post office????

Sorry for highjacking the thread.
Thanks,


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Dec 13, 2006)

Just make sure who u buy them off packes them properly and safe


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Dec 14, 2006)

hodges_399 said:


> ah thanks very much for that
> i didnt no what species they were
> so what 1 do u think is a female and male ?
> thanks
> brad


 
look at the underside of the scorp, which has spit plates from head to tail near back, which doesnt?
i dno which is which, but this is how to sex em


----------



## hornet (Dec 14, 2006)

males have a split operculum, females have a fused one, you big fem is big enough to breed, the younger 1 in about a year i would say


----------



## Adam (Dec 14, 2006)

Hodgo your MAD!!!!! My missus won't let me hold any of our scorps!!!!! If I go near them when she is feeding them she goes off at me!!!!! Reakons she loves me doesn't want me to get hurt or something like that, all I hear is rarararararararararara nagnagnagnagnag!! LOL


----------



## hornet (Dec 14, 2006)

lol, aussie scorps cannot kill, unless of course you have an alergic reaction to them, i got stung by aussies worse, hurt for a couple of hours, could still feel it for 3 or 4 days but thats as bad as they get


----------



## Adam (Dec 14, 2006)

I have no clue what species they are where they are from but I wanna hold anything thats dangerous!!!!LOL. That IS why I am with her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ROFLMAO


----------



## cuddlykylie (Dec 14, 2006)

lol ur funnny adam


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Dec 14, 2006)

Yeah must be so terrible to have someone who cares about you!


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Dec 15, 2006)

LOL No Hodges....i was talking about Adam whinging that i care about him!


----------



## Adam (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanx Hodgo!!! I try to be funny cuddlekylie!!!


----------



## Adam (Dec 15, 2006)

I think you can chat as much as you like in your own forum!!! That's what it's for!!! I'll see if I can get Teni to add pics to our Adandiluvs picture gallery.


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Dec 15, 2006)

Okay - here's those pics hodges


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Dec 15, 2006)

And poor Adam finally allowed to holf scorps...

Adult Urodacus Planimanus VS Adult Urodacus Manicatus. See how big the Planimanus is compared to the Manicatus!


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Dec 15, 2006)

Hehe
Look at Adam's face! I think all this hype about me being paranoid about him being stung is rubbing off onto him.


----------



## Thumpage44 (Dec 15, 2006)

Im glad you like your new scorps! Planimanus are great, i hope ill get more soon


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Dec 15, 2006)

Yep - this plani is great!


----------



## Jakee (Dec 16, 2006)

How much do manicatus roughly cost in pet store ??????????


----------



## Jakee (Dec 16, 2006)

And how many crickets do they eat every so days ????


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Dec 16, 2006)

In pet stores? I have seen them sell for up to $80 in pet shops.

1-3 cricks every couple of days


----------



## Adam (Dec 16, 2006)

Pics are cool, but it was meant to be a grrrrrrrrrrrr sort of face, not a oh **** I'm scared face but that's obviously not how it turned out and Teni know it the cheeky bugger!!!!!LOL


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Dec 16, 2006)

Cheeky? Me? Nahhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## makaveli (Dec 18, 2006)

Hey people, can anyone tell me how big manicatus get? thanks


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Dec 18, 2006)

6cm


----------



## Reptilian (Jan 9, 2007)

hey, I dunno if its possible, but if so can you please explain how to tell the difference between common species like U.Manicatus, Yashenkoi, planimanus, nova, lycha's etc...

Is there an actual thing to look for or is it mainly concerned with their colour? Like i have seen some manicatus which are dark in colour almost black, but then some that are quite light...so any actual physical features to look for?

and i get my first 8 scorps prolly by the end of the week...getting 2 x Nova's (1 m/1 ), 2 x Manicatus, 2 x C. Squama, 2 x Liocheles...last three species are unknown sex and at 2 instar i believe with the lio's being 3-4 instar...

Regards...
Ash...


----------

